# مهم جدا .... جدا ..... جدا



## candy shop (28 أكتوبر 2008)

*من الألف الى الياء.. *
*أقرأها وطبقها.. *



*حرصا على احترام الرأي الآخر ...*


*ليصل منتدانا الى القمة..*



*!||!¤*`::. أ .::`*¤!||! *
*الردود بشكل غير جااارح *
*غير جارح ... حذار من أسلوب الاستهزاء بالتعليق ... *
*فنحن نختلف بالثقافات ... وبالقدرة على صياغة الأفكار ... *
*فاحترم ذلك .. *


*!||!¤*`::. ب.::`*¤!||! *
*بداية كل موضوع جديد ... كن أنت عين الرقيب والناقد لنفسك ... *
*لتصل في النهاية إلى موضوع شيق ... لا ينتقدك عليه الآخرون *


*!||!¤*`::. ت .::`*¤!||! *
*توافه الأمور مقتل المرء ... ارتق عن الخلافات البسيطة ... *
*واختلاف وجهات النظر بينك وبين أي عضو .. واحرص *
*على بقاء الحد الأدنى من الأخوة بينك وبين من اختلف *
*معك ... فكلنا أخوة .. وحتى الأخوة غير معصومين *
*من الخلافات . *


*!||!¤*`::. ث .::`*¤!||! *
*ثق أن ما تضعه من مواضيع مما هو مخالف للدين *
*سوف تنال بسببه الذنوب..التي تجدها أمامك يوم القيامة.. *
*وانت لم تعملها..لكنك دللت غيرك عليها في الانترنت.. *
*والدال على الشر كفاعله.*


*!||!¤*`::. ج .::`*¤!||! *
*جامل الأعضاء الجدد بأي كلمة في مواضيعهم .. ليدركوا *
*جمال الإنتساب الحقيقي لمنتدانا... والقلب *
*الواحد الذي ينبض في صدور الجميع... بيتنا دافيء ... a *
*فلنجعل الجميع يحس بذلك الدفء. *


*!||!¤*`::. ح .::`*¤!||! *
*حاول ان تجعل جميع مواضيعك وردودك ذات فائده.. *
*واجعل اسمك يدل على ماوراء موضوعك من الخير والفائدة.. *
*والا فلا تتعب نفسك بالكتابه..فالمهم الكيف لا الكم.. *
*تميز بما تكتب وليس بكثرة مشاركاتك هنا وهناك.. *


*!||!¤*`::. خ .::`*¤!||! *
*خذ الفائدة من كل موضوع تقرأه .... فمن القراءات *
*لمختلف الآراء ... نبني فلسفياتنا الخاصة . *


*!||!¤*`::. د .::`*¤!||! *
*دلل على اعجابك بموضوع تم طرحه بالرد عليه... *
*ولو بكلمة شكر تعوضه عن الوقت الذي اجتهد فيه *
*لتقديم هذه المادة لك... ولا تقم بتحميل الملفات دون *
*شكر صاحبها ... فمن لا يشكر الناس.... لا يشكر الله. *


*!||!¤*`:. ذ .::`*¤!||! *
*ذيوع صيت المنتديات ينتج عن الأقلام الراقية التي *
*تكتب فيها ... وعن العلاقة الجميلة التي تربط بين *
*أعضائها .... *


*!||!¤*`:. ر .::`*¤!||! *
*رتب مواضيعك بفن ...فالتنسيق التنسيق التنسيق . *
*قد يتساوى موضوعان في المادة..ويُفضل احدهما *
*على الاخر..بالتنسيق الواضح فيه.. *


*!||!¤*`::. ز .::`*¤!||! *
*زين وجودك بالمنتدى بروح خلوقة طيبة ... تحمل من *
*تحط على موضوعه إلى عالم آخر من الرقي والإنسانية *
*كن محبوبا ... واكسب الآخرين. *


*!||!¤*`::. س .::`*¤!||! *
*ساهم في ابراز الوجه الرائع الحقيقي للمنتدى بمشاركاتك ... وردودك ... وأخلاقك..ولا تكتفي بالرد *
*على مواضيعك ... فلولا تواصل الآخرين معك .. لما *
*وجدت شيئا ترد عليه. *


*!||!¤*`::. ش .::`*¤!||! *
*شارك الآخرين أفراحهم وأحزانهم ... ولو بكلمة ... *
*مهما كانت مشاعرك تجاههم ... فالطيب ... لا يجني *
*الا الطيب ... وكم من مصائب قربت قلوب...يبقى الحب *
*هو ما يجمعنا ... ويبقى الجميع تحت مظلة هذا المنتدى *
*أخوان وأهل ... فلا تسمحوا لقطيعة أن تدوم ... *
*ولا تسمحوا لأعمدة هذا المنتدى الجميل ... أن تُهز *


*!||!¤*`::. ص .::`*¤!||! *
*صارت المواضيع بين المنتديات مستهلكه... *
*فكن احد الاشخاص الذين يأتون بشىء جديد ومميز *


*!||!¤*`::. ض .::`*¤!||! *
*ضيوفنا لا نملك أن نسيء لهم ... صفة عربية أصيلة ... *
*فلا تسء لضيوف مواضيعك ... *


*!||!¤*`::. ط .::`*¤!||! *
*طالما أن الثقافات تختلف .. فإن تقبل الآخرين لما تكتبه يختلف ... *
*فاجعل الإيجابي دافعك للابداع ... ولا تجعل السلبي سببا *
*لإحباطك...فمن أجل عين واحدة قرأت كلماتك ... استمر *


*!||!¤*`::. ظ .::`*¤!||! *
*ظروفنا المعيشية أو الحياتية تختلف ... فما يراه أحدنا أمرا *
*طبيعيا .. قد يراه آخر قذفا أو سبا ... أو حتى استهزاءا به.. *
*فراجع حروفك قبل نشرها .. وراع الناس ... ليراعوك... *
*باختصار .... عامل ... تعامل. *


*!||!¤*`::. ع .::`*¤!||! *
*عامل الآخرين باللين ... خاصة بالكلام مع الاعضاء *
*ولا تجرح احدا.. ولا تعامل الشخص بمثل ما يعاملك بل *
*عامله بأحسن من معاملته فهذه هي روح الاخلاق ... *
*وان اخطأ احد بحقك فلا تقل غير...جزاك الله خير وغفر لك.. *


*!||!¤*`::. غ .::`*¤!||! *
*غيرتك على المنتدى تترجمها عند التصرف بحكمة عند *
*ملاحظة ما يسيء إليك شخصيا في أحد المواضيع .. *
*ولا ترد الإساءة بتصرف متهور .. راسل المسيء على *
*الخاص لتلفت انتباهه لخطئه... فإن لم يتبع الموضوع *
*باعتذار خاص ... بلغ الإدارة ... ولا تجعل الموضوع *
*مرتعا للاهانات والتجريح مما ينعكس بالتالي على *
*سمعة المنتدى ... فإن لم يكن الطرف الآخر حريصا عليها .. *
*فأحرص انت عليها. *


*!||!¤*`::. ف .::`*¤!||! *
*فن الردود ... من أجمل الفنون إن أتقناها .. تنحصر كلها *
*في جملة واحدة " لا تنتقد ... ناقش".. *


*!||!¤*`::. ق .::`*¤!||! *
*قرب نفسك من الآخرين بأخلاقك الرفيعة ... فما يشدنا *
*في الكاتب هو أخلاقه ... وطيبته .. وتشجيعه للآخرين ... *
*وليس اسمه أو مركزه في المنتدى كعضو أو كمشرف *


*!||!¤*`::. ك .::`*¤!||! *
*كن سفيرا لمنتداك ...احرص على أن يبقى المنتدى *
*راقي كعهده .. عندئذ سترتقي معه . *


*!||!¤*`::.ل .::`*¤!||! *
*لا أحد في هذه الدنيا يعرف نيتك ومرادك من كتابه موضوعك.. *
*الا الله ..فأحسن النية والمقصد..واسال الرب *
*ان يجعل لموضوعك القبول.. *


*!||!¤*`::.م .::`*¤!||! *
*من أروع ما يميز منتدانا... خلوه تقريبا من الكلمات الخارجة *
*كما أن الأحترام طاغ ٍ في تعامل الكل مع بعض .. *
*حتى بين الناس اللي يختلفون في وجهات النظر ...والكلام *
*الحلو النابع من القلب يسري بين الكل ... محملا بالغزل *
*الأخوي الذي لا توابع وراءه ... وليس له تفسير ... *
*سوى الأخوة.. *


*!||!¤*`::. ن .::`*¤!||! *
*نصيبنا من وجودنا في المنتدى نجنيه تميزا وخبرة ومعرفة ... *
*فكن مميزا ... لتُنسب لمنتدى مميز ... *


*!||!¤*`::. هـ .::`*¤!||! *
*هذه الصفحات في منتدانا الغالي .. استطاعت أن تجمعنا *
*بحب شديد لكل ما نكتب ... ولكل من يقرأ ... فاحرص *
*ألا تسيء لأحد قولا أو فعلا ... فإن خسرته كقارئ ... *
*لا تخسره كأخ. *


*!||!¤*`::.و .::`*¤!||! *
*وحدك من يملك السيطرة على تصرفاتك وعلى أعصابك.. *
*فلا تفقدها أبدا ... مهما استفزك الموقف ... فالأدب الجم ... *
*يؤتي أحيانا بنفس تأثير الغضب الجم على الطرف الآخر... *
*وقد تجني به مالا تجنيه من العصبية *


*!||!¤*`::.ي .::`*¤!||! *
*يبقى الذكر الطيب هو الطاغي ... إن غاب أحدنا ... *
*تذكر ذلك جيدا ...فيوما ما ... ستقرأ ما كتبت من شهر *
*أو شهرين أو يمكن سنة ... فاحرص من الآن .. *
*ألا تكتب ما يسيئك بعد فترة.. فقلمك عنوانك ... *
*وحروفك تستقيها من شخصيتك .. قل لي ماذا تكتب .. *
*أقل لك من أنت..*



*بكل الحب معاً نبدع أكثر فأكثر*

*منقول*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (28 أكتوبر 2008)

*موضوع مهم وكلام جميل

مرسي كاندي

وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## god love 2011 (28 أكتوبر 2008)

موضوع اكتر من الرائع ممتاز ومهم جدا جدا جدا ميرسى كتيررررررررر كتيرررررررررررررر كتيررررررررررررررررر على الموضوع وربنا معاكى ويباركك​​​​


----------



## KOKOMAN (28 أكتوبر 2008)

راااااااااااااائع يا كاندى 
تسلم ايدك 
مرسىىىىى على الموضوع 
ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​


----------



## Gondy maghol (28 أكتوبر 2008)

*موضوع فعلا مهم جداً جداً. تسلم ايدكي.. 
المواضيع التي تطرح في هذا المنتدى هي التي جعلتني انتمي الى هذا المنتدى الراقي. 
شكرا .​*


----------



## kalimooo (28 أكتوبر 2008)

موضوع اكتر من رائع
ومهم جدأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأ"ا 
ميرسى كتيررررررر
سلام المسيح​


----------



## candy shop (30 أكتوبر 2008)

mikel coco قال:


> *موضوع مهم وكلام جميل​*
> 
> *مرسي كاندي*​
> 
> *وربنا يباركك*​


 
شكراااااااااااااااااااا لتشجيعك يا مايكل

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## candy shop (30 أكتوبر 2008)

سيمون يوسف قال:


> موضوع اكتر من الرائع ممتاز ومهم جدا جدا جدا ميرسى كتيررررررررر كتيرررررررررررررر كتيررررررررررررررررر على الموضوع وربنا معاكى ويباركك​​​​


 

ميرسى لزوقك يا قمر

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## candy shop (30 أكتوبر 2008)

kokoman قال:


> راااااااااااااائع يا كاندى
> 
> تسلم ايدك
> مرسىىىىى على الموضوع
> ...


 
شكرااااااااااااااااا ليك يا كوكو

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## candy shop (30 أكتوبر 2008)

gondy maghol قال:


> *موضوع فعلا مهم جداً جداً. تسلم ايدكي..​*
> *المواضيع التي تطرح في هذا المنتدى هي التي جعلتني انتمي الى هذا المنتدى الراقي. *
> 
> *شكرا . *​


 
ميرسى اوى لزوقك

نورت المنتدى والموضوع

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## candy shop (30 أكتوبر 2008)

كليمو قال:


> موضوع اكتر من رائع
> 
> ومهم جدأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأ"ا
> ميرسى كتيررررررر
> ...


 
شكراااااااااااااااااااااا لمشاركت الجميله يا كليمو

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## sameh7610 (30 أكتوبر 2008)

*موضوع جميل واكثر من رائع كاندى

اتمنى الكل يستفاد منه

ميرسى ليكى يا قمر​*


----------



## candy shop (31 أكتوبر 2008)

sameh7610 قال:


> *موضوع جميل واكثر من رائع كاندى​*
> 
> *اتمنى الكل يستفاد منه*​
> 
> *ميرسى ليكى يا قمر*​


 شكراااااااااااااااااااا لزوقك ولتشجيعك يا سامح

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## zama (31 أكتوبر 2008)

بامانة موضوع جميل جدا جدا جدا جدا
 ونصائح نابعة من عقل حكيم ولسان اديب
وانا استفدت منها


----------



## candy shop (31 أكتوبر 2008)

mena magdy said قال:


> بامانة موضوع جميل جدا جدا جدا جدا
> ونصائح نابعة من عقل حكيم ولسان اديب
> وانا استفدت منها


 
شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااا ليك يا مينا 

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## candy shop (29 يوليو 2009)

*آداب المنتدى من ((أ)) الى ((ي))*

آداب المنتدى 
من 
(( أ)) الى ((ي)) 

****`::. أ .::`****
احرص على احترام الرأي الآخر ... وناقش قصوره بشكل
غير جارح ... حذار من أسلوب الاستهزاء بالتعليق ...
فنحن نختلف بالثقافات ... وبالقدرة على صياغة الأفكار ...
فاحترم ذلك ..

****`::. ب.::`****
بداية كل موضوع جديد ... كن أنت عين الرقيب والناقد لنفسك ...
لتصل في النهاية إلى موضوع شيق ... لا ينتقدك عليه الآخرون

****`::. ت .::`****
توافه الأمور مقتل المرء ... ارتق عن الخلافات البسيطة ...
واختلاف وجهات النظر بينك وبين أي عضو ..
واحرص على بقاء الحد الأدنى من الأخوة بينك وبين من اختلف معك ...
فكلنا أخوة .. وحتى الأخوة غير معصومين من الخلافات .

****`::. ث .::`****
ثق أن ما تضعه من مواضيع مما هو مخالف للدين
سوف تنال بسببه الذنوب..وانت لم تعلمها..لكنك دللت غيرك عليها في الانترنت..
والدال على الشر كفاعله

****`::. ج .::`****
جامل الأعضاء الجدد بأي كلمة في مواضيعهم ..
ليدركوا جمال الإنتساب الحقيقي لمنتدانا...
والقلب الواحد الذي ينبض في صدور الجميع... بيتنا دافيء ...
فلنجعل الجميع يحس بذلك الدفء

****`::. ح .::`****
حاول ان تجعل جميع مواضيعك وردودك ذات فائده..
واجعل اسمك يدل على ماوراء موضوعك من الخير والفائدة..
والا فلا تتعب نفسك بالكتابه..فالمهم الكيف لا الكم..
تميز بما تكتب وليس بكثرة مشاركاتك هنا وهناك..

****`::. خ .::`****
خذ الفائدة من كل موضوع تقرأه .... فمن القراءات
لمختلف الآراء ... نبني فلسفياتنا الخاصة .

****`::. د .::`****
دلل على اعجابك بموضوع تم طرحه بالرد عليه...
ولو بكلمة شكر تعوضه عن الوقت الذي اجتهد فيه
لتقديم هذه المادة لك...
ولا تقم بتحميل الملفات دون شكر صاحبها ...
فمن لا يشكر الناس.... لا يشكر الله.

****`:. ذ .::`****
ذيوع صيت المنتديات ينتج عن الأقلام الراقية التي تكتب فيها ...
وعن العلاقة الجميلة التي تربط بين أعضائها ....

****`::. ر .::`****
رتب مواضيعك بفن ...فالتنسيق التنسيق التنسيق .
قد يتساوى موضوعان في المادة..
ويُفضل احدهما على الاخر..بالتنسيق الواضح فيه..

****`::. ز .::`****
زين وجودك بالمنتدى بروح خلوقة طيبة ...
تحمل من تحط على موضوعه إلى عالم آخر من الرقي والإنسانية
كن محبوبا ... واكسب الآخرين.

****`::. س .::`****
ساهم في ابراز الوجه الرائع الحقيقي لمنتدي بمشاركاتك ... وردودك ... وأخلاقك..ولا تكتفي بالرد على مواضيعك ...
فلولا تواصل الآخرين معك .. لما وجدت شيئا ترد عليه.

****`::. ش .::`****
شارك الآخرين أفراحهم وأحزانهم ... ولو بكلمة ...
مهما كانت مشاعرهك تجاههم ...
فالطيب ... لا يجني الا الطيب ...
وكم من مصائب قربت قلوب...
يبقى الحب هو ما يجمعنا ...
ويبقى الجميع تحت مظلة هذا المنتدى أخوان وأهل ...
فلا تسمحوا لقطيعة أن تدوم ...
ولا تسمحوا لأعمدة هذا المنتدى الجميل ... أن تُهز

****`::. ص .::`****
صارت المواضيع بين المنتديات مستهلكه...
فكن احد الاشخاص الذين يأتون بشىء جديد ومميز

****`::. ض .::`****
ضيوفنا لا نملك أن نسيء لهم ... صفة عربية أصيلة ...
فلا تسء لضيوف مواضيعك ...

****`::. ط .::`****
طالما أن الثقافات تختلف .. فإن تقبل الآخرين لما تكتبه يختلف ...
فاجعل الإيجابي دافعك للابداع ... ولا تجعل السلبي سببا
لإحباطك...فمن أجل عين واحدة قرأت كلماتك ... استمر

****`::. ظ .::`****
ظروفنا المعيشية أو الحياتية تختلف ...
فما يراه أحدنا أمرا طبيعيا .. قد يراه آخر قذفا أو سبا ...
أو حتى استهزاءا به..
فراجع حروفك قبل نشرها .. وراع الناس ... ليراعوك...
باختصار .... عامل ... تعامل.

****`::. ع .::`****
عامل الآخرين باللين ... خاصة بالكلام مع الاعضاء
ولا تجرح احدا.. ولا تعامل الشخص بمثل ما يعاملك
بل عامله بأحسن من معاملته فهذه هي روح الاخلاق ...
وان اخطأ احد بحقك فلا تقل غير...سامحك الله وغفر لك..

****`::. غ .::`****
غيرتك على المنتدى تترجمها عند التصرف بحكمة
عند ملاحظة ما يسيء إليك شخصيا في أحد المواضيع ..
ولا ترد الإساءة بتصرف متهور ..
راسل المسيء علىالخاص لتلفت انتباهه لخطئه...
فإن لم يتبع الموضوع باعتذار خاص ...
بلغ الإدارة ...
ولا تجعل الموضوع مرتعا للاهانات والتجريح
مما ينعكس بالتالي على سمعة المنتدى ...
فإن لم يكن الطرف الآخر حريصا عليها ..
فأحرص انت عليها.

****`::. ف .::`****
فن الردود ... من أجمل الفنون إن أتقناها .. تنحصر كلها
في جملة واحدة " لا تنتقد ... ناقش"..

****`::. ق .::`****
قرب نفسك من الآخرين بأخلاقك الرفيعة ... فما يشدنا
في الكاتب هو أخلاقه ... وطيبته .. وتشجيعه للآخرين ...
وليس اسمه أو مركزه في المنتدى كعضو أو كمشرف

****`::. ك .::`****
كن سفيرا لمنتداك ...احرص على أن يبقى المنتدى
راقي كعهده .. عندئذ سترتقي معه .

****`::.ل .::`****
لاأحد في هذه الدنيا يعرف نيتك ومرادك من كتابه موضوعك..
الا الله وحده
..فأحسن النية والمقصد..واسال الله
الاخلاص..يجعل الله لموضوعك القبول

****`::.م .::`****
من أروع ما ميز منتدانا... خلوه تقريبا من الكلمات الخارجة
كما أن الأحترام طاغ ٍ في تعامل الكل مع بعض ..
حتى بين الناس الذي يختلفون في وجهات النظر ...
والكلام الحلو النابع من القلب يسري بين الكل وليس له تفسير ...
سوى الأخوة..

****`::. ن .::`****
نصيبنا من وجودنا في المنتدى نجنيه تميزا وخبرة ومعرفة ...
فكن مميزا ... لتُنسب لمنتدى مميز

****`::. هـ .::`****
هذه الصفحات في منتدانا الغالي .. استطاعت أن تجمعنا
بحب شديد لكل ما نكتب ... ولكل من يقرأ ... فاحرص
ألا تسيء لأحد قولا أو فعلا ... فإن خسرته كقارئ ...
لا تخسره كأخ.

****`::. و .::`****
وحدك من يملك السيطرة على تصرفاتك وعلى أعصابك..
فلا تفقدها أبدا ... مهما استفزك الموقف ...
فالأدب الجم ...
يؤتي أحيانا بنفس تأثير الغضب الجم على الطرف الآخر...
وقد تجني به مالا تجنيه من العصبية

****`::.ي .::`****
يبقى الذكر الطيب هو الطاغي ... إن غاب أحدنا ...
تذكر ذلك جيدا ...فيوما ما ... ستقرأ ما كتبت من شهر
أو شهرين أو يمكن سنة ... فاحرص من الآن ..
ألا تكتب ما يسيئك بعد فترة.. فقلمك عنوانك ...
وحروفك تستقيها من شخصيتك .. قل لي ماذا تكتب ..
أقول لك من أنت..

منقول

​


----------



## KOKOMAN (29 يوليو 2009)

*رد: آداب المنتدى من ((أ)) الى ((ي))*




> زين وجودك بالمنتدى بروح خلوقة طيبة ...
> تحمل من تحط على موضوعه إلى عالم آخر من الرقي والإنسانية
> كن محبوبا ... واكسب الآخرين.




فى منتهى الجمال يا كاندى 

تسلم ايدك 

ميرررررسى كتير على الموضوع 

ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك ​


----------



## abokaf2020 (29 يوليو 2009)

*رد: آداب المنتدى من ((أ)) الى ((ي))*

ايه الجمال ده موضوع اكثر من رائع ومجهود يستحق الاحترام ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك


----------



## mero_engel (29 يوليو 2009)

*رد: آداب المنتدى من ((أ)) الى ((ي))*

*موضوع رااااائع جدا يا كلاندي*
*مهم جدااااا*
*ياريات كل الاعضاء تدخل تقراه*
*ميرسي ليكي ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## KARL (30 يوليو 2009)

*رد: آداب المنتدى من ((أ)) الى ((ي))*

ايه الجمال ده يا كاندى
موضوع جامد 
وكل مواضيعك جامده
وهو ده اللى احنا متعودين عليه منك
شكرا ليكى كاندى​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (30 يوليو 2009)

*رد: آداب المنتدى من ((أ)) الى ((ي))*

موضوع جميييييييييل اوى
ياريت بجد يتنفذ اللى فيه
ميرسى ليكى يا حبيبتى​


----------



## +Coptic+ (30 يوليو 2009)

*رد: آداب المنتدى من ((أ)) الى ((ي))*

*موضوع جميل جدا جدا تسلم يدك علي المجهود الرائع
ربنا معاك*


----------



## الملكة العراقية (30 يوليو 2009)

*رد: آداب المنتدى من ((أ)) الى ((ي))*

****`::. خ .::`****
خذ الفائدة من كل موضوع تقرأه .... فمن القراءات
لمختلف الآراء ... نبني فلسفياتنا الخاصة .​ 
موضوع جميل جداااااااا ومتميز
شكراً لكِ على الموضوع الاكثر من رااااااااائع
ربنا يبارك تعبك يا قمر​


----------



## veronika (30 يوليو 2009)

*رد: آداب المنتدى من ((أ)) الى ((ي))*

موضوع جميل اوي يا كاندي 
ربنا يباركك يا قمر​


----------



## zezza (30 يوليو 2009)

*رد: آداب المنتدى من ((أ)) الى ((ي))*

رائع جدا جدا جدا يا كاندى 
بجد مهم جدا و مفيد خالص 
ربنا يدينا القدرة اننا ننفذ الكلام الجميل ده و نكون وجهة مشرفة لصورة المسيح و المنتدى 
ربنا يباركك حبيبتى و يبارك حياة حضرتك


----------



## happy angel (31 يوليو 2009)

*رد: آداب المنتدى من ((أ)) الى ((ي))*


----------



## lovely dove (31 يوليو 2009)

*رد: آداب المنتدى من ((أ)) الى ((ي))*

موضوع جميل قوي ياماما
وبجد كل الكلام اللي فيه مهم لينا كلنا 
مرسي ليكي 
ربنا يباركك
​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (31 يوليو 2009)

*رد: آداب المنتدى من ((أ)) الى ((ي))*

*موضوغ اكت رمن راائع
كل كلمة اتكتبت صح جداا
ميرسى ليكى
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## kalimooo (31 يوليو 2009)

*رد: آداب المنتدى من ((أ)) الى ((ي))*

 رائع جداااا يا كاندي

شكرااااا جزيلا

ربنا يبارك مجهودك


----------



## اني بل (10 أغسطس 2009)

*اقرأها وطبقـهـا تجعل منتدانـــــا متمــيز و علي القمــة*

||!¤*`::. أ .::`*¤!||!

احرص على احترام الرأي الآخر ... وناقش قصوره بشكل

غير جارح ... حذار من أسلوب الاستهزاء بالتعليق ...

فنحن نختلف بالثقافات ... وبالقدرة على صياغة الأفكار

فاحترم ذلك ..


!||!¤*`::. ب.::`*¤!||!

بداية كل موضوع جديد ... كن أنت عين الرقيب والناقد لنفسك ...

لتصل في النهاية إلى موضوع شيق ... لا ينتقدك عليه الآخرون




!||!¤*`::. ت .::`*¤!||!

توافه الأمور مقتل المرء ... ارتق عن الخلافات البسيطة ...

واختلاف وجهات النظر بينك وبين أي عضو .. واحرص

على بقاء الحد الأدنى من الأخوة بينك وبين من اختلف

معك ... فكلنا أخوة .. وحتى الأخوة غير معصومين

من الخلافات .




!||!¤*`::. ث .::`*¤!||!

ثق أن ما تضعه من مواضيع مما هو مخالف للدين

سوف تنال بسببه الذنوب..التي تجدها أمامك يوم القيامة..

وانت لم تعملها..لكنك دللت غيرك عليها في الانترنت..

والدال على الشر كفاعله.




!||!¤*`::. ج .::`*¤!||!

جامل الأعضاء الجدد بأي كلمة في مواضيعهم .. ليدركوا

جمال الإنتساب الحقيقي لمنتدانا... والقلب

الواحد الذي ينبض في صدور الجميع... بيتنا دافيء ...

فلنجعل الجميع يحس بذلك الدفء.





!||!¤*`::. ح .::`*¤!||!

حاول ان تجعل جميع مواضيعك وردودك ذات فائده..

واجعل اسمك يدل على ماوراء موضوعك من الخير والفائدة..

والا فلا تتعب نفسك بالكتابه..فالمهم الكيف لا الكم..

تميز بما تكتب وليس بكثرة مشاركاتك هنا وهناك.. !





||!¤*`::. خ .::`*¤!||!

خذ الفائدة من كل موضوع تقرأه .... فمن القراءات

لمختلف الآراء ... نبني فلسفياتنا الخاصة .




!||!¤*`::. د .::`*¤!||!

دلل على اعجابك بموضوع تم طرحه بالرد عليه...

ولو بكلمة شكر تعوضه عن الوقت الذي اجتهد فيه

لتقديم هذه المادة لك... ولا تقم بتحميل الملفات دون

شكر صاحبها ...





!||!¤*`:. ذ .::`*¤!||!

ذيوع صيت المنتديات ينتج عن الأقلام الراقية التي

تكتب فيها ... وعن العلاقة الجميلة التي تربط بين

أعضائها ....




!||!¤*`::. ر .::`*¤!||!

رتب مواضيعك بفن ...فالتنسيق التنسيق التنسيق .

قد يتساوى موضوعان في المادة..ويُفضل احدهما

على الاخر..بالتنسيق الواضح فيه..





!||!¤*`::. ز .::`*¤!||!

زين وجودك بالمنتدى بروح خلوقة طيبة ... تحمل من

تحط على موضوعه إلى عالم آخر من الرقي والإنسانية

كن محبوبا ... واكسب الآخرين.




!||!¤*`::. س .::`*¤!||!

ساهم في ابراز الوجه الرائع الحقيقي للمنتدى بمشاركاتك ... وردودك ...

وأخلاقك..ولا تكتفي بالرد على مواضيعك ...

فلولا تواصل الآخرين معك .. لما

وجدت شيئا ترد عليه.





!||!¤*`::. ش .::`*¤!||!

شارك الآخرين أفراحهم وأحزانهم ... ولو بكلمة ...

مهما كانت مشاعرك تجاههم ... فالطيب ... لا يجني

الا الطيب ... وكم من مصائب قربت قلوب...يبقى الحب

هو ما يجمعنا ... ويبقى الجميع تحت مظلة هذا المنتدى

أخوان وأهل ... فلا تسمحوا لقطيعة أن تدوم ...

ولا تسمحوا لأعمدة هذا المنتدى الجميل ... أن تُهز





!||!¤*`::. ص .::`*¤!||!

صارت المواضيع بين المنتديات مستهلكه...

فكن احد الاشخاص الذين يأتون بشىء جديد ومميز





!||!¤*`::. ض .::`*¤!||!

ضيوفنا لا نملك أن نسيء لهم ... صفة عربية أصيلة ...

فلا تسء لضيوف مواضيعك ...





!||!¤*`::. ط .::`*¤!||!

طالما أن الثقافات تختلف .. فإن تقبل الآخرين لما تكتبه يختلف ...

فاجعل الإيجابي دافعك للابداع ... ولا تجعل السلبي سببا

لإحباطك...فمن أجل عين واحدة قرأت كلماتك ... استمر






!||!¤*`::. ظ .::`*¤!||!

ظروفنا المعيشية أو الحياتية تختلف ... فما يراه أحدنا أمرا

طبيعيا .. قد يراه آخر قذفا أو سبا ... أو حتى استهزاءا به..

فراجع حروفك قبل نشرها .. وراع الناس ... ليراعوك...

باختصار .... عامل ... تعامل.





!||!¤*`::. ع .::`*¤!||!

عامل الآخرين باللين ... خاصة بالكلام مع الاعضاء

ولا تجرح احدا.. ولا تعامل الشخص بمثل ما يعاملك بل

عامله بأحسن من معاملته فهذه هي روح الاخلاق ...

وان اخطأ احد بحقك فلا تقل غير...الرب يسامحك..






!||!¤*`::. غ .::`*¤!||!

غيرتك على المنتدى تترجمها عند التصرف بحكمة عند

ملاحظة ما يسيء إليك شخصيا في أحد المواضيع ..

ولا ترد الإساءة بتصرف متهور .. راسل المسيء على

الخاص لتلفت انتباهه لخطئه... فإن لم يتبع الموضوع

باعتذار خاص ... بلغ الإدارة ... ولا تجعل الموضوع

مرتعا للاهانات والتجريح مما ينعكس بالتالي على

سمعة المنتدى ... فإن لم يكن الطرف الآخر حريصا عليها ..

فأحرص انت عليها.





!||!¤*`::. ف .::`*¤!||!


فن الردود ... من أجمل الفنون إن أتقناها .. تنحصر كلها

في جملة واحدة " لا تنتقد ... ناقش"..





!||!¤*`::. ق .::`*¤!||!


قرب نفسك من الآخرين بأخلاقك الرفيعة ... فما يشدنا

في الكاتب هو أخلاقه ... وطيبته .. وتشجيعه للآخرين ...

وليس اسمه أو مركزه في المنتدى كعضو أو كمشرف





!||!¤*`::. ك .::`*¤!||!

كن سفيرا لمنتداك ...احرص على أن يبقى المنتدى

راقي كعهده .. عندئذ سترتقي معه .






!||!¤*`::.ل .::`*¤!||!

لا أحد في هذه الدنيا يعرف نيتك ومرادك من كتابه موضوعك..

الا الله القدير ..فأحسن النية والمقصد..واسال الله

الاخلاص..يجعل الله لموضوعك القبول..






!||!¤*`::.م .::`*¤!||!

من أروع ما يميز منتدانا... خلوه تقريبا من الكلمات الخارجة

كما أن الأحترام طاغ ٍ في تعامل الكل مع بعض ..

حتى بين الناس اللي يختلفون في وجهات النظر ...والكلام

الحلو النابع من القلب يسري بين الكل ...

الذي لا توابع وراءه ... وليس له تفسير ...

سوى الأخوة..






!||!¤*`::. ن .::`*¤!||!

نصيبنا من وجودنا في المنتدى نجنيه تميزا وخبرة ومعرفة ...

فكن مميزا ... لتُنسب لمنتدى مميز ...






!||!¤*`::. هـ .::`*¤!||!

هذه الصفحات في منتدانا الغالي .. استطاعت أن تجمعنا

بحب شديد لكل ما نكتب ... ولكل من يقرأ ... فاحرص

ألا تسيء لأحد قولا أو فعلا ... فإن خسرته كقارئ ...

لا تخسره كأخ.





!||!¤*`::.و .::`*¤!||!

وحدك من يملك السيطرة على تصرفاتك وعلى أعصابك..

فلا تفقدها أبدا ... مهما استفزك الموقف ... فالأدب الجم ...

يؤتي أحيانا بنفس تأثير الغضب الجم على الطرف الآخر...

وقد تجني به مالا تجنيه من العصبية






!||!¤*`::.ي .::`*¤!||!

يبقى الذكر الطيب هو الطاغي ... إن غاب أحدنا ...

تذكر ذلك جيدا ...فيوما ما ... ستقرأ ما كتبت من شهر

أو شهرين أو يمكن سنة ... فاحرص من الآن ..

ألا تكتب ما يسيئك بعد فترة.. فقلمك عنوانك ...

وحروفك تستقيها من شخصيتك .. قل لي ماذا تكتب ..

أقل لك من أنت



منقول​


----------



## +Coptic+ (10 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: اقرأها وطبقـهـا تجعل منتدنـــــا متمــيز وعالي القمــة*

*لا املك الا ان اكتب موضوع جميل جدا
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك*


----------



## kalimooo (10 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: اقرأها وطبقـهـا تجعل منتدنـــــا متمــيز وعالي القمــة*

حاول ان تجعل جميع مواضيعك وردودك ذات فائده..

واجعل اسمك يدل على ماوراء موضوعك من الخير والفائدة..

والا فلا تتعب نفسك بالكتابه..فالمهم الكيف لا الكم..

تميز بما تكتب وليس بكثرة مشاركاتك هنا وهناك.. !





موضوع رائع جداااا يا جورجينا

شكرااااا جزيلا

يسوع يباركك


----------



## KOKOMAN (10 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: اقرأها وطبقـهـا تجعل منتدنـــــا متمــيز وعالي القمــة*




> قرب نفسك من الآخرين بأخلاقك الرفيعة ... فما يشدنا
> 
> في الكاتب هو أخلاقه ... وطيبته .. وتشجيعه للآخرين ...
> 
> وليس اسمه أو مركزه في المنتدى كعضو أو كمشرف


 
موضوع راااااااائع جدا يا جورجينا 
تسلم ايدك
ميررررررسى على الموضوع
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## BRO (10 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: اقرأها وطبقـهـا تجعل منتدنـــــا متمــيز وعالي القمــة*

شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً ,.,.,.,.,.,.,.,.,.,.,.,ومن كل قلبي ربنا يسوع يحميك ويباركك


----------



## SALVATION (10 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: اقرأها وطبقـهـا تجعل منتدنـــــا متمــيز وعالي القمــة*

_موضوع رائع  جورجينا_​


----------



## وليم تل (10 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: اقرأها وطبقـهـا تجعل منتدنـــــا متمــيز وعالي القمــة*

شكرا جورجينا
على الموضوع الرائع
ودمتى بود
​


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: اقرأها وطبقـهـا تجعل منتدانـــــا متمــيز و علي القمــة*



> صارت المواضيع بين المنتديات مستهلكه...
> 
> فكن احد الاشخاص الذين يأتون بشىء جديد ومميز


*بتمنى من كل قلبى يجى اليوم اللى نبطل فيه ننقل مواضيع بدون وعى 
ميرسى على الموضوع وربنا يباركك*


----------



## just member (11 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: اقرأها وطبقـهـا تجعل منتدانـــــا متمــيز و علي القمــة*

*الموضوع قمة الروعة وكان نفسى اعطيكى تقييم بجد لكنة مانفعش*
*بتتعوض انشاللة*
**
*شكرا الك اختنا العزيزة*
*ربنا يبارك خدمتك*​


----------



## candy shop (3 نوفمبر 2009)

*رد: آداب المنتدى من ((أ)) الى ((ي))*



kokoman قال:


> فى منتهى الجمال يا كاندى
> 
> تسلم ايدك
> 
> ...


شكراااااااااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله 

 ربنا يبارك خدمتك يا كوكو​


----------



## candy shop (3 نوفمبر 2009)

*رد: آداب المنتدى من ((أ)) الى ((ي))*



abokaf2020 قال:


> ايه الجمال ده موضوع اكثر من رائع ومجهود يستحق الاحترام ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك



شكراااااااااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله 

 ربنا يباركك​


----------



## candy shop (3 نوفمبر 2009)

*رد: آداب المنتدى من ((أ)) الى ((ي))*



mero_engel قال:


> *موضوع رااااائع جدا يا كلاندي*
> *مهم جدااااا*
> *ياريات كل الاعضاء تدخل تقراه*
> *ميرسي ليكي ربنا يباركك*​



ميرسى اوى لزوقك يا حبيبتى

ربنا يبارك خدمتك
​


----------



## candy shop (3 نوفمبر 2009)

*رد: آداب المنتدى من ((أ)) الى ((ي))*



karl قال:


> ايه الجمال ده يا كاندى
> موضوع جامد
> وكل مواضيعك جامده
> وهو ده اللى احنا متعودين عليه منك
> شكرا ليكى كاندى​



شكراااااااااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله 

 ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## candy shop (3 نوفمبر 2009)

*رد: آداب المنتدى من ((أ)) الى ((ي))*



+bent el3dra+ قال:


> موضوع جميييييييييل اوى
> ياريت بجد يتنفذ اللى فيه
> ميرسى ليكى يا حبيبتى​


شكراااااااااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله 

 ربنا يرعاكى​


----------



## candy shop (3 نوفمبر 2009)

*رد: آداب المنتدى من ((أ)) الى ((ي))*



m1ged قال:


> *موضوع جميل جدا جدا تسلم يدك علي المجهود الرائع
> ربنا معاك*



شكرااااااااااااااااااااااا لتشجيعك 

ربنا يباركك
​


----------



## candy shop (3 نوفمبر 2009)

*رد: آداب المنتدى من ((أ)) الى ((ي))*



الملكة العراقية قال:


> ****`::. خ .::`****
> خذ الفائدة من كل موضوع تقرأه .... فمن القراءات
> لمختلف الآراء ... نبني فلسفياتنا الخاصة .​
> موضوع جميل جداااااااا ومتميز
> ...


شكراااااااااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله 

 ربنا يباركك ​


----------



## candy shop (3 نوفمبر 2009)

*رد: آداب المنتدى من ((أ)) الى ((ي))*



veronika قال:


> موضوع جميل اوي يا كاندي
> ربنا يباركك يا قمر​


شكراااااااااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله 

 ربنا يباركك​


----------



## candy shop (3 نوفمبر 2009)

*رد: آداب المنتدى من ((أ)) الى ((ي))*



zezza قال:


> رائع جدا جدا جدا يا كاندى
> بجد مهم جدا و مفيد خالص
> ربنا يدينا القدرة اننا ننفذ الكلام الجميل ده و نكون وجهة مشرفة لصورة المسيح و المنتدى
> ربنا يباركك حبيبتى و يبارك حياة حضرتك



ميرسى لزوقك ولتشجيعك 

ربنا يرعاكى يا قمر
​


----------



## candy shop (3 نوفمبر 2009)

*رد: آداب المنتدى من ((أ)) الى ((ي))*



happy angel قال:


>



شكراااااااااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله 

 ربنا يبارك خدمتك يا هابى​


----------



## candy shop (3 نوفمبر 2009)

*رد: آداب المنتدى من ((أ)) الى ((ي))*



lovely dove قال:


> موضوع جميل قوي ياماما
> وبجد كل الكلام اللي فيه مهم لينا كلنا
> مرسي ليكي
> ربنا يباركك
> ​



شكراااااااااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله 

 ربنا يباركك​


----------



## candy shop (3 نوفمبر 2009)

*رد: آداب المنتدى من ((أ)) الى ((ي))*



سندريلا2009 قال:


> *موضوغ اكت رمن راائع
> كل كلمة اتكتبت صح جداا
> ميرسى ليكى
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​*



شكرااااااااااااااااا ليكى يا حبيبتى 

ربنا يباركك
​


----------



## candy shop (3 نوفمبر 2009)

*رد: آداب المنتدى من ((أ)) الى ((ي))*



كليمو قال:


> رائع جداااا يا كاندي
> 
> شكرااااا جزيلا
> 
> ربنا يبارك مجهودك


شكراااااااااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله 

 ربنا يبارك خدمتك يا كليمو​


----------



## lion_heart (3 نوفمبر 2009)

*رد: آداب المنتدى من ((أ)) الى ((ي))*

كل كلمة كتبتيها يا استاذة كاندي رائعة فعلا و تزيد من التقدم و التطور لو التزمنا بها


----------



## النهيسى (3 نوفمبر 2009)

*رد: آداب المنتدى من ((أ)) الى ((ي))*

*شـــــــــــــكرا أختى الغاليه

مـــــــــــــوضــوع  رائــــــــــــــــــــــع


وكـــــــــــــــــــلام صحـــــيح
يســــــــــوع معـــــــــــاكم​*


----------



## candy shop (4 يناير 2010)

*رد: آداب المنتدى من ((أ)) الى ((ي))*



lion_heart قال:


> كل كلمة كتبتيها يا استاذة كاندي رائعة فعلا و تزيد من التقدم و التطور لو التزمنا بها



شكرااااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله

 ربنا يباركك​


----------



## candy shop (4 يناير 2010)

*رد: آداب المنتدى من ((أ)) الى ((ي))*



النهيسى قال:


> *شـــــــــــــكرا أختى الغاليه
> 
> مـــــــــــــوضــوع  رائــــــــــــــــــــــع
> 
> ...



شكرااااااااااااااااااااااا لتشجيعك يا نهيسى 

ربنا يبارك خدمتك الجميله 
​


----------

